# Average Lamb Weaning Weight?



## Confusedfarmer (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello everybody,
I am curious about what you guys have for an average weaning weight at around 3 months old. 

Last year I weaned my lambs at about 3 months old and the smallest was 50lbs and my largest was probably around 65lbs. They were given creep feed only once a day as otherwise I would be feeding our whole cat neighborhood (darn cats!). Otherwise they were just on pasture and their mom's milk. Is this weight lower then average? I saw a post the other day for suffolk ram lambs for sale and it said that they reached 140lbs by three months. I feel like my ewes are hardly that size! 

What do you guys usually get for lambs weight at around 3 months old? And, if you don't mind me asking, what type of breed are they and what were they getting fed? 

Thank you all for your time!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Confusedfarmer said:


> I saw a post the other day for suffolk ram lambs for sale and it said that they reached *140 lbs* by three months.


I find that figure hard to believe.
My largest ever Dorper was 80 pounds at 3 months, and 50-60 was more common.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

My dorsets are born in April and get weaned on the trailer out of here in September at 90 pound average weight. Grass pasture, ewes get grass hay in winter, no grain except as bait.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess I was thinking time, not weight, as that would vary by breed.
Would 5 to 6 months be about right for my Katahdin?


----------

